# G20 or i20 driver



## Latty08 (May 20, 2012)

Now I have sold my RBz driver looking at going back to ping what are the diffences from the g20 and i20


----------



## DaveM (May 20, 2012)

The i20 looks nicer, but the G20 is easier to hit IMO!


----------



## swanny32 (May 20, 2012)

DaveM said:



			The i20 looks nicer, but the G20 is easier to hit IMO!
		
Click to expand...

General consensus between the two ranges. That being said, if the i20 irons are anything to go by then the driver won't be all that more difficult to hit than the g20. Get down to your local AG and have a bash.


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2012)

Fragger will tell you - i20
I'll tell you - G20..

Fragger had a G20 and didn't do too bad with it but switched to the i20 after a session at AG.
He hits it reasonably well, sometimes very well. Is he better with it than the G20?
Hard to say, but if it gives him more confidence then it's hard to criticise.

The i20 "should" give a lower flight and less spin than the corresponding G20 and, although the i20 is a "players" club, it's not bad on forgiveness. Not as much as the G20 though.

Oh, and the i20 goes a long way when you hit it right off the toe.........


----------



## Latty08 (May 20, 2012)

So would anyone say the i20 is for low handicappers or high ones as I play off 18


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2012)

I20 is aimed at lower handicappers and the G more at mid-high but there is no hard and fast rule. The only way to find out is to hit both and see what feels right for you


----------



## golfsaint (May 20, 2012)

G20 all the way !!:whoo:


----------



## Junior (May 20, 2012)

I20 for me. Its a little bit shorter so its easier to control, and the stock ping shaft in the i20 is better imo.  I hit the i20 far more consistently than the G although the distances were about the same.


----------



## seochris (May 20, 2012)

I have hit them all and don't want to confuse the issue but i would go for a G10....but i would say that wouldn't I?   

Out of the 2 at G20....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 20, 2012)

The G20 head is really nice but it is let down by an appalling shaft. The I20 is available with a Project X which is a really good powerful shaft. If Ping were to fit the PX shaft into the G20 head they would be onto a winner.


----------



## thecraw (May 20, 2012)

drive4show said:



			The G20 head is really nice but it is let down by an appalling shaft. The I20 is available with a Project X which is a really good powerful shaft. If Ping were to fit the PX shaft into the G20 head they would be onto a winner.
		
Click to expand...

Custom fit!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 20, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Custom fit!
		
Click to expand...

According to the Ping website, they only offer 2 versions of the TFC shaft. I'm sure they could stick a PX in a G20 head though, hardly rocket science.


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2012)

http://www.ping.com/uploadedFiles/clubs/customize/PING_Custom_Options.pdf


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 20, 2012)

Imurg said:



http://www.ping.com/uploadedFiles/clubs/customize/PING_Custom_Options.pdf

Click to expand...

Aaah cheers for that, much better selection!!  :thup:

Couldn't find that on the website and a big pullout advert in one of the mags only showed a couple of options. Should be able to find a shaft to suit my dodgy swing  :rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Fragger will tell you - i20
I'll tell you - G20..

Fragger had a G20 and didn't do too bad with it but switched to the i20 after a session at AG.
He hits it reasonably well, sometimes very well. Is he better with it than the G20?
Hard to say, but if it gives him more confidence then it's hard to criticise.

The i20 "should" give a lower flight and less spin than the corresponding G20 and, although the i20 is a "players" club, it's not bad on forgiveness. Not as much as the G20 though.

Oh, and the i20 goes a long way when you hit it right off the toe.........
		
Click to expand...


OI  Dont Diss my Best Shot 

Fragger


----------



## Rooter (May 21, 2012)

I have hit them both, and for me as a higher handicapper, I actually got on better with the i20. The g20 just didn't work for me, it's such a personal thing, go try them both! Plus the i20 looks awesome compared to the g!


----------

